# [SOLVED] movies will not sync to iPhone 4



## charlie1776

Hey, I was trying to sync some movies I have in iTunes to my iPhone 4, but when I check the box beside a movie it does not register it at the bottom of the screen. When I hit apply, it syncs everything but movies and tv shows. I have the latest versions of iTunes 10.4.1, OS 10.7.7 and ISO 4.2.10. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: movies will not sync to iPhone 4*

Hello,

try this, In iTunes click on the movie then drag into where it says iPhone on the left side.


----------



## charlie1776

*Re: movies will not sync to iPhone 4*

I did try that, however that did nothing.... Eventually, I did something that got it to work. I have no clue as to what I did. I hate when things are fixed like that...


----------



## Cypheric

Another solution would've been to simply redownload them from iTunes on your iPhone. 

Unless you illegally downloaded them, that is.


----------



## charlie1776

*Re: movies will not sync to iPhone 4*

No, I don't do illegal.


----------



## Go The Power

Check your phone for updates


----------



## Cypheric

Go The Power said:


> Check your phone for updates


4.2.10 is the latest for Verizon iPhones.


----------

